# Duramax Overheating



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

If you have a 2004 or 2005 GMC/Chev Duramax (LLY) that overheats on grades, there is now a solution out.







Essentially, the dealer will replace your old airbox/intake with a cold air intake. They adapt the 2006 airbox, filter, etc to the 2004/2005 vehicle, and reflash a computer to recal the MAF.

I have a .pdf GM document on this; if anyone wants a copy, lemme know. It's about 412 meg. The Ft Collins dealer, Dellenbach Chev, is going to do it, but it will take a week or so to get all the parts in. It will likely be longer than that before I get back here to get it done, but I'll let you know how it works out. When that fan kicks in, there go your thoughts of hearing anything else. Gets downright annoying....









Slug


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Is this just being done with diesels?


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, that's the first negative news I have heard about the Duramax. I just got an 06 and pulled 100miles to this site at seaside Nj and it was a great. Spent a week getting my 500 mile break in done so I could go camping. Good luck, you should actually get a little more HP out of the fix.


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

nynethead said:


> Wow, that's the first negative news I have heard about the Duramax. I just got an 06 and pulled 100miles to this site at seaside Nj and it was a great. Spent a week getting my 500 mile break in done so I could go camping. Good luck, you should actually get a little more HP out of the fix.


What kind of fuel mileage are you getting? Have you put a 'chip' in? if not, are you going to? What is your thoughts of the 'chip'?

Steve


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Sluggo- I heard about the overheating issue on Diesel Place. One of the members came up with a fix. It was a new radiator and shroud if I remember correctly. Not all of the 2nd Gen motor did that. I looked all around those threads and many of them were towing 5er's in California and Arizona in 100 degree heat.

Hope that GM upgrade works for you. It took them a long time to find it. If not go over to Diesel Place. The members researched it real hard .


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

bridge bandit said:


> Sluggo- I heard about the overheating issue on Diesel Place. One of the members came up with a fix. It was a new radiator and shroud if I remember correctly. Not all of the 2nd Gen motor did that. I looked all around those threads and many of them were towing 5er's in California and Arizona in 100 degree heat.
> 
> Hope that GM upgrade works for you. It took them a long time to find it. If not go over to Diesel Place. The members researched it real hard .


I'm sure they did - but I don't see paying a grand or more for a problem GM can, should, and with luck, will fix at zero cost to the consumer.

Slug


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Slug,
Please send me the file = [email protected]
I have had my fan come on ocasionally also in real hot weather. No overheating yet except I think the tranny gets to hot, had it as high as 210 on last trip w/fiver. Plan on bringing this up w/dealer on next visit.
Bob


----------

